# Daniela's Betta Fish Journal! ❤️



## SimplyElegant (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome! This is the place where you will hear about my secret adventures with betta's, and all my stories I have to tell, will be told here! 
Let's start off with the fact that the past few moths have been insanely crazy! I've went from wanting a Betta, to starting a Betta rescue, to failing the Betta rescue, to wanting to breed, etc; I appogize about all the miscommunication I may have caused! I decided to start over and get rid of the whole "Betta rescue" idea! Instead I would like to just Betta keep for fun! Of course after buying all those medicines, I will be occasionally rescuing as needed but for now, no more craziness!  right now I own 2 Bettas, and a soon to be arriving pair! Currently I have 10+ tanks in different sizes! I thank you for being on this majestical Betta adventure with me, I cant wait to hear everyone's responses! Betta profiles will be comming shortley!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 5, 2015)

*Bobby! 🐠*

Profile: Bobby
Age: 5 months
Breed: Super delta, halfmoon or fighter 
she is a lovely active little girl! Very vibrant colors, and absolutely loves to eat! The pictures don't show her colors as well as they should! She arrived berry recently from my dear friend Mary who is also on this site!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 5, 2015)

*Eros 🐟*

Profile: Eros
Age: 8-9 months
Breed: Super Red halfmoon 
Eros is a fish with attitude! He's very picky but very sweet, and loves to flare! I received him along with his 2 sisters Missy and Bullet from an amazing breeder off Facebook!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 5, 2015)

Profile: Missy
Age: 8-9 months
Breed: Red/Opaque super delta? (Maybe)
She is a very lively female, with a ticklish personality (likes to react when you touch her tank!)


----------

